# garmin astro dog collars



## pat2121 (Dec 26, 2010)

has any one used the astro collars? i have **** hounds and now have tracking collars but was wondering if the gps tracking collars get very good range in thick timber and if they track very good in thick cover?


----------



## Mocsy (Jan 11, 2008)

the garmin is the best tool a houndsman could have


----------



## Skyblaster13 (Aug 29, 2012)

I too am a **** hunter, I have had the astro for a few years now and love it. I will not turn my dog loose without it. The range does leave a little to be desired sometimes but here in MI my dad shouldnt have to go a mile + to tree a ****


----------

